# Huffington Post’s guidelines for tipping rideshare



## JPthedriver (Jan 25, 2016)

Huffington*

https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5b609566e4b0de86f49b647b


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Author doesn't understand how drivers get paid, but at least she was pro-tip.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Finally the word is leaking out....

That SOB Travis sure did a lot of damage...

Great idea butt poorly executed...8>)

He retired rich tho....

So more power to him...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

people are so ****^&ing cheap these days


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Eugene73 said:


> people are so &%[email protected]!*^&ing cheap these days


Hope I don't discourage you...butt....

People have ALWAYS been....

*so &%[email protected]!*^&ing cheap*...8>)

There ARE sweet exceptions to this...

Butt...they are few and far between...8>)

Rakos


----------



## DevilShoez (May 5, 2018)

Did they have to issue guidelines back when restaurants/diners opened?

Or when valet parking started?

Seriously, this tipping thing is asinine. Either tip or don't tip, don't make it into a social construct that it's not, just to try and dumb down everybody with media attention. You wanna give a a couple bucks? Give a couple bucks. Don't? Don't. The expectations are still gonna be there regardless.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Finally the word is leaking out....
> 
> That SOB Travis sure did a lot of damage...
> 
> ...


I like it!
TK = S.O.B.
Words of wisdom from The Great Rakos again!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> Author doesn't understand how drivers get paid, but at least she was pro-tip.


Huffington Post reporters get paid in bananas and tyre swings.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Personally.... i tip my drivers more, especially when it's a short trip.

The last time I took a cab from the airport to pick up my car from the public storage (long term parking for super cheap LMAO) and i tipped $20. Why? Cause i know a $20 fare from the airport is udder garbage. $40 on the other hand is worth the time and money, especially without tolls and the time taken to queue through the airport line. (I actually gave them $40 up front and told them where the public storage was, it makes them 100% less D-bagy during the ride and is a much better experience. Plus i know it makes the driver feels a lot better during the trip because they know it's going to be worth the time through the queue)

HOWEVER, the trip from the storage place to the airport?

I only tipped that guy $5.00


Why the difference?

$5.00 tip on a $20 trip to the airport is a good fare for running dispatch.

$25 from the airport after waiting through the queue is a $*%* trip.



How to much to tip is a very complicated issue. Really short is where the tip matters most to be honest.


Something like this is better addressed in the local papers, as there are weird variables per city. Something like tipping high on a short run through the airport queue is one of those specialty deals that you just have to know to know...

Tipping extra for return tolls back from NJ, or back to NJ after taking someone to NYC is another example of a regional deal that is very specific.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Really short is where the tip matters most to be honest.


Yep. I had a min fare shorty this evening.

Female pax - "Sorry we're not going very far"
Male pax - "Hey, remember that time we were in Pacific Beach and we took an Uber four blocks?"
Female pax - "Oh yeah!"
Male pax - "Hahahahahaha"
Female pax - "Hahahahahaha"

And of course no tip. All I could do was 1* the dooshbags.

*¯\_(ツ)_/¯ *


----------

